# One of my Christmas presents



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry for the picture quality, but I had to take the picture when I had the chance! Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

=O A total beauty 
What a gorgeous fish !


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Haha how did you get a fish as a christmas present?! Credit? Its really pretty tho i must say!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful pleco!! How big is it?


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Haha how did you get a fish as a christmas present?! Credit? Its really pretty tho i must say!



Actually a friend won her for me at the Atlanta auction at the beginning of November. She's about 4 inches long, and can get up to a foot.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LDA33 if im not mistaken right? AKA Snowball pleco.

Very nice one indeed! Don't ya just love fishy friends lol.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very cute! I love plecos!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow i am envious!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

It's a beauty!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice! How do you know its a female?


----------

